# Decorating barns for Christmas..



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2010)

Well me and my mother decided to decorate the barn for Christmas this year...so we did!

 (Don't mind the tiny barn...it's a bit cramped! We are building on to it next summer! So excited!)


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love your barn! I decorate mine to,little tree with 9 stockings hung on a mantle



. My New Year resolution is going to be to learn to put photos on here! I can get them on facebook,guess that's a start


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 12, 2010)

aww how cute


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2010)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> I love your barn! I decorate mine to,little tree with 9 stockings hung on a mantle
> 
> 
> 
> . My New Year resolution is going to be to learn to put photos on here! I can get them on facebook,guess that's a start


Thank you! There is a help section here on LB on how to put pictures up! I can always give you a few tips to help you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2010)

rimmerpaints said:


> aww how cute


Thanks Kelly!


----------



## wrs (Dec 13, 2010)

You did a great job & need to enter the barn decorating contest on the main forum.





We decorate ours every year. Usually inside & out, but this year we only did the outside due to unfinished repairs to the inside.


----------

